# Acsi



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

Is ACSI getting greedy? Reason I ask is they have done away with the DVD and now only have the app ( which I fined lacking) but to add insult to injury the app only lasts for a year, have they been taking lessons from Windows Office?


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

Hate dealing with ACSI as they display the arrogance that comes with a monopoly position. 

If you want it, you'll have it on our terms, although of course everyone is sweetness and light on the telephone.

Always get the books from Vicarious, but of course, ACSI still get the sale.


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

Used to get the books from Vicarious but this year C&CClub were significantly cheaper which went towards the App 

The app's so much easier than leafing through the books and map booklet ...great for rough route planning too 

..had awful trouble getting the App, had to open a new account (!) ...nice folks at ACSI, they always listen but don't always hear


----------



## sabino2 (Feb 15, 2018)

DVD?
That's out of date at the end of the first year anyway.
Better to just use a link to 
https://www.campingcard.co.uk/campsite/search/countryID/ESP/


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

sabino2 said:


> DVD?
> That's out of date at the end of the first year anyway.
> Better to just use a link to
> https://www.campingcard.co.uk/campsite/search/countryID/ESP/


 Sorry don't agree, look at the map from the DVD every camp site show using their filter is open all year so plotting a route to stay the night is so simple but I can't get the app to do this and it keeps crashing as well.


----------



## sabino2 (Feb 15, 2018)

greygit said:


> Sorry don't agree, look at the map from the DVD every camp site show using their filter is open all year so plotting a route to stay the night is so simple but I can't get the app to do this and it keeps crashing as well.


And when they remove themselves from ACSI, or new site comes into ACSI?


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

sabino2 said:


> And when they remove themselves from ACSI, or new site comes into ACSI?


You buy this years DVD but now of course you can't ,I am not arguing that you need to update but I am saying IMO the app is not as good as the DVD.


----------



## sabino2 (Feb 15, 2018)

Honestly, I'm not arguing either.
But, to me, the DVD is out of date once the 1st mistake is spotted. Which will be soon enough.
The app can is updated many times throughout the year.


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

Yes but can you pull up a page similar to the one I enclosed showing campsites open in winter on a large map so that navigating to open campsites is not a problem, as I can’t do it with the app.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

greygit said:


> Yes but can you pull up a page similar to the one I enclosed showing campsites open in winter on a large map so that navigating to open campsites is not a problem, as I can't do it with the app.


Oh yes you can!!! I use that facility (filter) all the time. What you cannot do though is display ALL of the campsites in say France at the same time, you need to zoom in a bit.

Also I regularly update the app during the year to ensure all the info is current. Go to "Downloads" and if there is a banner alongside any countrynsaying "update" there is one! (Update that is)

Never used the DVD but I find the app brilliant, so intuitive to use.

Andy


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

To me this app is like Micro$oft doing away with Autoroute, a total disaster.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Isn’t it strange how two people can have wildly different views of the same item??

To me the app is simply brilliant and intuitive to use, vastly superior to the book, yet you think it’s worse than useless!! Like I said, strange.

Andy


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

Never mind the app or the DVD................both are better than the books. And they dare to put think of the environment at the end of their e mails.............but insist the discount card MUST come with the books.

There are still too many people lucky enough to be away and trying to get the discount card at the end of the year. 
No reason it could not be a digital membership system or the card available much earlier in the year and books delivered later.

Every year you see posts on here about people worrying or delaying trips to get the card,asking about sites where the card is available, or getting friends to post the card.

But as I say monopoly position.(other systems are available but not as extensive)


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

Webby1 said:


> Never mind the app or the DVD................both are better than the books. And they dare to put think of the environment at the end of their e mails.............but insist the discount card MUST come with the books.
> 
> There are still too many people lucky enough to be away and trying to get the discount card at the end of the year.
> No reason it could not be a digital membership system or the card available much earlier in the year and books delivered later.
> ...


I have got so fed up with all those books (trees) wasted I have stopped odering them now, mind you two of the sites we use while travelling up and down to Spain don't give the discounts although they are ACSI reistered and with just two others the discount is less than the cost of the card so bye bye ACSI.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well I’m lost

We always use ASCI off season 

And have saved money 

Some are ASCI inspected and that saves nothing 

But we rarely travel in Spain 

But we like campsites and have been well pleased with the savings 

Of course the facilities are often closed down 

So off season prices should be in force anyway 

Sandra


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

And now they are asking you to take part in their survey...........................with the chance to win

Wait for it..................................€25.............................................sorry a minimum of €25 ???????????????


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

We are technically challenged 

Well he is, I’m brain dead when it comes to apps etc 

But I do love a good book 

And just maybe others do 

For years we’ve used ASCI sites off season 

It’s reassuring to know the price before you turn into the gates 

Always we have recouped the price of the book and app 

And we wild camp, use Aires ect 

But I love a good campsite where I can settle for a few days , at a price I know in advance 

Sandra


----------

